# 74 GTO Vacuum Diagram



## ra34inm (Jun 21, 2009)

I am currently restoring a 74 GTO and have a few questions about some of the vacuum connections not referenced in the factory service manual. I am not sure where the vacuum port from the ram air solenoid connects and have not determined where all of the vacuum ports on the front of the stock Quadrajet connect to. The larger port on the front of the carb apparently goes to the fuel evap canister and the port on the right front of the carb connects to the number 1 port on the manifold vacuum switch. I do not know where the other two ports should be connected to.

Another question I have is whether this Quadrajet uses a threaded connection on the back for the booster vacuum hose or is there supposed to be a tee where a hose is attached (versus the threaded flare nut).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

